# Critique of this OTTB



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

needs muscle, possibly cow hocked, is it me or does his head look too small for his neck. hes pretty. what would you be using him for?


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

i was mostly curious what everyone thought, i'm still not sure if i'm ready for my own horse. but it looks like we may be staying in MI for longer than i thought so who knows.

just pleasure, arena work, maybe learning some dressage or little jumps.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Looks pretty good, doesn't seem to know a whole lot though.


----------



## horsey2772 (Aug 28, 2008)

Very cute, kind eye. For some reason the head and neck look a bit off, but I don't know much. I would get him if I were you  .


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

He has, to me, the typical tb build. His bowed tendon, even though he received great vet care, it will worry me. If you get into jumping and really enjoy it, i'm not sure if he'd be suitable for that.

I do love his coloring and he does have a kind eye. 

Would you mind putting work into a horse, or do you want a well broke horse?


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

He looks okay- I agree, not very experienced. I'm not too fond of his neck area, & he does need more muscling. That can be fixed however, with a lot of groundwork & of course hills!


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

He's cute, but I wouldn't get him. That's just me though. He needs some major muscling and some meat on his bones. Maybe it's just the pictures that make him look skinny. I also like my horses to be stockier, so that might be it too!

I personally like all the other horses on the tb page better than him. Just my personal, uneducated opinion!


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

amightytarzan5 said:


> He's cute, but I wouldn't get him. That's just me though. He needs some major muscling and some meat on his bones. Maybe it's just the pictures that make him look skinny.
> 
> 
> > Thats what I was going to say... he looks like he would be a lot of work, but if that is what you are up to doing then get him and have a great time!!!


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

This is actually the first time I have seen a horse that I would say has a wasp waist (herring gut, whichever you like). The only things I've read about this is that you CAN build up the abdominal muscles (though I'm not sure of the excercises for that). Just be aware that a horse like this can be susceptible to back injuries until you put some muscle on.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

He's ok, but I don't think he looks the greatest. He's sooo skinny and unmuscled. Nice colour though. His neck and head do look off. He looks very awkward and stretched out.


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I agree on all counts, and after hearing back from the rescue he is incredibly green (despite being sweet) and I probably don't have enough experience at this point to re-train a horse like that.

I also e-mailed about this mare:
http://dreamhorse.com/show_horse.php?form_horse_id=1284455

Here's what the woman had to say-
"Abby is a real sweet girl. We actually have only had her about two weeks so she is new to us. We trade for a small pony we had. We had my daughter's trainer go with us and they really thought Abby would be great for her because of her personality. She is really a nice mare. my daughter is just intimidated because Abby is tall and it make her nervous. She is very beginning rider. Just gone to a couple of lessons but she is getting better.

Where Abby came from she was in with 4 horses and she was the low one and she was push around by the other horses. She was also skinny because they had not floated her teeth. The did float her teeth and she is gaining weight. We have been graining and giving her hay and she is gaining weight. I called the lady who did her teeth and they were in bad shape. The trainer did note that it looks like the one leg she may have some arthritis starting, but it should not be a big deal. She suggest a supplement to give her for her joints. She said she would be a safe horse for her.

The lady who we got her from rode her english. She did show her and said she would be fine on the trails. 
She also jump her. If you would like you are more then welcome to come and ride her. We have some trails here that go through the woods. I do not have an english saddle, but bring one if you have one."

They're asking $300.


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

forgot pics, though they're not great:


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

*bump*

my boyfriend and i are seriously discussing my getting a horse (totally exciting!!) so i would like an opinion on the mare. is 18 and possibly developing arthritis a concern? this would obviously be my first horse. she's an hour and a half away from me-worth checking out?

opinions please! i may post more horses later as well.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I would stay away from the first horse because of the bowed tendon. Also horses off the track always worry me because of how hard they are worked and the many injuries they carry around or get at such an early early age.
As for the second horse? I would keep looking. Arthritis is a big no no in my books, especially if the owner mentions it to you from the get go. Whatever you choose, make sure you get a vet check done.


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks M2G. I'd already decided against looking at the OTTB gelding, mostly because he would probably be too inexperienced for me. I may still check out the mare, but I'm not sure. The arthritis would be a concern.

Some more I liked (I'll be e-mailing owners later today on the ads w/out pictures):

http://dreamhorse.com/show_horse.php?form_horse_id=1212581
http://dreamhorse.com/show_horse.php?form_horse_id=1239244
http://dreamhorse.com/show_horse.php?form_horse_id=1254098
http://dreamhorse.com/show_horse.php?form_horse_id=1262798
http://dreamhorse.com/show_horse.php?form_horse_id=1284207
http://dreamhorse.com/show_horse.php?form_horse_id=1274132
http://dreamhorse.com/show_horse.php?form_horse_id=1257325


----------



## born_2_ride (Sep 15, 2008)

I was sad, looking at the grey. He is way underweight, and is being ridden,  

Anyhow, look at his front legs, front left is super super swollen
back right seems a little puffy too.
Anyhow, could make a good prospect once u get him back to a good weight, and get that swelling down!


----------

